# moving frozen embryos abroad



## Rb (Nov 1, 2006)

After having my daughter 3 years ago i have now been told by two gynes that i should not attempt to have another baby myself as the risks are too high and i may die either in pregnancy or in childbirth.  my daughter was born via ICSI and I have 12 frozen embryos.  My sister, who lives in New Zealand has offered to carry a child for my self and my husband.  Does anyone know about how I would go about finding out how to transfer the embryos abroad?  should I contact the HFEA?  I live in the UK.


----------



## Rb (Nov 1, 2006)

many thanks for this information, i have spoken with Natalie Gamble and having a surrogate in NZ is not going to be that easy but we  have decided at present to fly her over here for the first embryo transfer and if it is successful we will fly her back here to have the baby.  we may in the future wish to transfer the embryos to nz and we will no doubt get in touch with you, 

many thanks

Rachel


----------

